# Kein "su" möglich !

## Schen-Tuu

hey !

sag mal, warum ist eigentlich kein su möglich? sobald ich su und das passwort eingebe, sagt er mir es sei falsch. normal als root lässt sich anmelden, jedoch nicht von user zu root. hier mal meine configs (falls ihr sie braucht). ich bin natürlich 'stephan' *g*:

/etc/passwd:

```

root:x:0:0:root:/root:/bin/bash

bin:x:1:1:bin:/bin:/bin/false

daemon:x:2:2:daemon:/sbin:/bin/false

adm:x:3:4:adm:/var/adm:/bin/false

lp:x:4:7:lp:/var/spool/lpd:/bin/false

sync:x:5:0:sync:/sbin:/bin/sync

shutdown:x:6:0:shutdown:/sbin:/sbin/shutdown

halt:x:7:0:halt:/sbin:/sbin/halt

mail:x:8:12:mail:/var/spool/mail:/bin/false

news:x:9:13:news:/usr/lib/news:/bin/false

uucp:x:10:14:uucp:/var/spool/uucppublic:/bin/false

operator:x:11:0:operator:/root:/bin/bash

man:x:13:15:man:/usr/man:/bin/false

postmaster:x:14:12:postmaster:/var/spool/mail:/bin/false

cron:x:16:16:cron:/var/spool/cron:/bin/false

ftp:x:21:21::/home/ftp:/bin/false

at:x:25:25:at:/var/spool/cron/atjobs:/bin/false

squid:x:31:31:Squid:/var/cache/squid:/bin/false

gdm:x:32:32:GDM:/var/lib/gdm:/bin/false

xfs:x:33:33:X Font Server:/etc/X11/fs:/bin/false

games:x:35:35:games:/usr/games:/bin/false

named:x:40:40:bind:/var/bind:/bin/false

mysql:x:60:60:mysql:/var/lib/mysql:/bin/false

postgres:x:70:70::/var/lib/postgresql:/bin/false

apache:x:81:81:apache:/home/httpd:/bin/false

nut:x:84:84:nut:/var/state/nut:/bin/false

cyrus:x:85:12::/usr/cyrus:/bin/false

vpopmail:x:89:89::/var/vpopmail:/bin/false

alias:x:200:200::/var/qmail/alias:/bin/false

qmaild:x:201:200::/var/qmail:/bin/false

qmaill:x:202:200::/var/qmail:/bin/false

qmailp:x:203:200::/var/qmail:/bin/false

qmailq:x:204:201::/var/qmail:/bin/false

qmailr:x:205:201::/var/qmail:/bin/false

qmails:x:206:201::/var/qmail:/bin/false

postfix:x:207:207:postfix:/var/spool/postfix:/bin/false

guest:x:405:100:guest:/dev/null:/dev/null

nobody:x:65534:65534:nobody:/:/bin/false

sshd:x:22:22:sshd:/var/empty:/dev/null

stephan:x:1000:100:user:/home/stephan:/bin/bash

```

/etc/group:

```

root::0:root

bin::1:root,bin,daemon

daemon::2:root,bin,daemon

sys::3:root,bin,adm

adm::4:root,adm,daemon

tty::5:

disk::6:root,adm

lp::7:lp

mem::8:

kmem::9:

wheel::10:root

floppy::11:root

mail::12:mail

news::13:news

uucp::14:uucp

man::15:man

cron::16:cron

console::17:

audio::18:

cdrom::19:

dialout::20:root

ftp::21:

sshd::22:

at::25:at

tape::26:root

video::27:root

squid::31:squid

gdm::32:gdm

xfs::33:xfs

games::35:

named::40:named

mysql:x:60:

postgres::70:

cdrw::80:

apache::81:

nut::84:

usb::85:

vpopmail:x:89:

users::100:games,stephan

nofiles:x:200:

qmail:x:201:

postfix:x:207:

postdrop:x:208:

utmp:x:406:

nogroup::65533:

nobody::65534:

```

----------

## Tharkun

Pack deinen User in die wheel Gruppe.

----------

## genever

ein benutzer muss in der gruppe wheel eingetragen sein, um den su befehl zu benutzen.

trage einfach deinen benutzernamen in die /etc/group ein.....

mfg genever

----------

## ralix

ich glaube es steht auch in der FAQ, du mußt in der gruppe wheel sein

Gruß ralix

----------

## Schen-Tuu

wow, das ging aber flott. danke, wusste ich nicht. ich dachte ein user kommt auch in die gruppe user und nicht wheel.

----------

## Beforegod

@Scheen-Tu :

Nachdem es scheint das Du neu hier bist, möchte ich Dich bitten in Zukunft die Suchen Funktion zu benutzen!

Dieses Thema wurde schon zigmal behandelt!

Ansonsten noch viel Spass hier im Forum!

----------

## Lumen

 *Schen-Tuu wrote:*   

> wow, das ging aber flott. danke, wusste ich nicht. ich dachte ein user kommt auch in die gruppe user und nicht wheel.

 

Hi,

nur um Missverständnissen vorzubeugen: Ein su-barer User kommt mindestens in die Gruppen 'users' und 'wheel' (als sec. Gruppe)!

Zusätzlich sind für deine HauptUser noch evtl. noch weitere Gruppenzugehörigkeiten z.B. audio (damit Sound immer geht) sinnvoll. Die "wichtigen" Gruppennamen sind fast immer immer selbsterklärend (Naja Gruppe 'wheel' in bezug auf 'su' nicht unbedingt  :Wink:  ). Schau Dir einfach mal alle auf Deinem System möglichen Gruppen an zu denen ein User gehören kann.

----------

## Schen-Tuu

das check ich jetzt mal wieder nicht. mein user ist bis jetzt nur in wheel eingetragen. ich kann su durchführen und habe alle funktionen, die ich auch in users gehabt hätte (oder nicht?). sound habe ich natürlich auch (?).

----------

## Tharkun

Nein hast du nicht. Du kannst jetzt keine Dateien mehr lesen, die einem anderen User gehören, aber von der Gruppe users lesbar sind und nicht von others.

----------

